# Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC



## Teichlandschaft (29. Apr. 2013)

So der Winter ist vorbei und der Teich ist endlich bereit für die Saison. 

Jetzt kommen wieder die Bastlerideen bei mir durch und ich möchte mich mal an etwas Neues wagen. Ich möchte für meinen ersten IBC ein Trommelfilter konstruieren. Das besondere daran soll die Antriebslosigkeit werden.

Ich möchte das einströmende Wasser über ein Schaufelrad nutzen um den Filter zudrehen. 

Hier werde ich mal ein kleines Tagebuch führen vllt. Funktioniert er ja am Ende noch und es möchte jemand nachbauen. Bilder folgen

Wenn ihr natürlich Ideen oder Hinweise habt dann immer fleißig her damit. Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,

tolles Projekt, was du da vorhast. 

Ohne Antrieb meinst dann wohl, dass die Trommel nur mit Wasserkraft gedreht wird.
Es gibt Vliesfilter, bei denen das auch so gemacht wird. 
Das sieht nach einer echten Neuerung aus, da ich bisher keinen Trommler damit gesehen habe.

Bin total gespannt auf deine Doku.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Vielen Dank Jörg für die Wünsche 

Ja du hast Recht, er soll mit der Wasserkraft des einströhmenden Teichwassers betrieben werden.

Ich habe mal die erste Skizze gamacht.

Als Grundmaterial werde ich eine Kabeltrommel nehem, die habe ich im Baumarkt gratis bekommen. War von der Endlosware und besteht aus sehr stabilem Kunststoff. Des weiteren werden wohl DN 75 und 50-Rohre verwendet, ich versuche den Prototyp so kostenmgünstig wie möglich zu bauen.

welches Gitter würdet Ihr nehmen ich hatte so an 200er oder 300er Kunststoff gedacht, bei Kunststoff habe ich mit dem Siebfilter gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

So hier nun die Skizze.


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
er soll also ständig gespült werden?
Normalerweise wird die Spülung duch Sensoren über den Wasserstand ausgelöst.

Mit DN 75 Rohen kommt man beim Durchfluss wohl nicht weit. 

Welche Maße hat denn die Kabeltrommel?
Es geht ja auch um die verfügbare Siebfläche.

Bei den üblichen Trommlern wird eine Maschenweite unter 100mü verwendet.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe einen der "zwangsgetriebenen" Trommler, und per Eigenbau auch einige Lektionen lernen dürfen . Deine Idee hatte ich auch. Damit sie funktioniert, braucht man eine sehr große Trommel (kleines Drehmoment!). Da die "Wasserkraft" zum Antrieb genutzt werden soll, ist eine kontinuierliche Drehung vorteilhaft, anderenfalls, landest Du bei unseren Vorschlägen . Die Gestaltung der Schmutzrinne wird dadurch eine echte Herausforderung, da die "Förderhöhe" des Schmutzwassers möglichst klein sein sollte, um die Antriebsenergie aus der Wasserströmung nutzen zu können.
Meine Befürchtung: die Idee ist gut, und umsetzbar, aber eher nicht für "Gelegenheitsbastler". Es bedarf schon einiger Geduld und erst recht einigen know-hows, hier etwas Gutes zu entwerfen. Für meine Platzverhältnisse garantiert nicht umsetzbar. Wenn Du an die Gartensprenger denkst: diese Teile nehmen ihre "Dreh-Energie" aus 2-4 bar Wasserüberdruck! Die elektrische Mehrleistung für eine Teichpumpe liegt im Bereich Faktor 30!


----------



## Sternie (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Rolf,

du gehst scheinbar davon aus, daß Heiko den Antrieb nach dem Turbinen-Prinzip bauen will. 
Er will aber, wenn du dir seine Zeichnung mal ansiehst, nach dem Prinzip eines "umgekehrten" Mühlrades  bauen.
Ein oberschlächtiges Mühlrad hat normalerweise Wasserkammern, die aus einer Wasserrinne oberhalb des Mühlrades mit Wasser befüllt werden und so eine Seite des Mühlrades schwerer machen, Dadurch dreht sich das Ganze dann.
Bei Heiko würden die Wasserkammern von innen befüllt, so daß auch hier eine Seite schwerer wird und damit den Trommler dann in Bewegung versetzt.
Meiner Meinung nach könnte das Ganze, so wie er es plant, durchaus funktionieren und relativ einfach zu bauen sein.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Jörg, hallo Rolf, hallo Christoph,

Danke für eure Hinweise. 

Die Kabeltrommel müsstet ich mal genau ausmessen aber sie sollte so ca. 40 cm Durchmesser haben. Ich habe eine 10000er Pumpe am Filter die aber durch die Höhenverluste und langen Wege  wohl noch ca. 6000l/h bringt. Da ich eher ein Freund der langsamen Filterung bin passt das auch bei mir und meine Wasserwerte sprechen dafür. 

Die Spühlung erfolgt nicht ständig. Ich werde die entweder mit Frischwasser aus dem Brunnen oder über eine kleine Pumpe aus dem Filter kurz vor dem Ausfluss) machen und über eine Zeitschaltregelung steuern. Das Teichwaser wird wie Christoph es richtig erkannt wird über ein umgekehrtes Wasserrad den Trommler antreiben. Ich will eine Druckerhöhung an dermTeichpumpe vermeiden, da ich dadurch nochmal gepumptes Volumen verlieren würde. *Bei nochmaliger Betrachtung habe ich einen Denkfehler im Schaufelrad entdeckt. Der Wassereinlass muss in die andere Richtung  (auf der Zeichnung nach rechts) zeigen. Und die Löcher (wenn überhabt notwendig) müssen auf die jeweils ander Seite der Schaufelradkammer.*
Die Antriebsversion Gartensprenger halte ich wie Rolf nur sehr schwer umsetzbar aber nicht unmöglich. Aber Diese ist ja nicht beabsichtigt. Achja und da ich mittlerweile schon einige Jahre an Großmodellen "bastele" halte ich mich jetzt nicht gerade für einen Gelegenheitsbastler 


Lg Heiko

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mal ein Foto von der Trommel machen und hier posten. Der Trommler wird also einen Durchmesser von ca. 40cm und eine Länge von ca. 80cm ( davon 60cm mit Sieb ) haben. Es muss ja quer in den IBC passen.

Sollte man bei dem Gitter lieber Kunsstoff oder Metall nehmen, was mein ihr? Gibt's ja beides kleiner als 100 er


----------



## Doedi (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo,
so ein Trommler läuft wohl schon mehrere Jahre bei koiundteichbau.de


----------



## Teichlandschaft (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*



Doedi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so ein Trommler läuft wohl schon mehrere Jahre bei koiundteichbau.de



Hast du davon mal Bilder??? Das wäre eine echte Hilfe.

So zu Konstruktion. Ich habe mal die Trommel gemessen und die hat einen Durchmesser von 46cm.
Nun die ersten Bilder:

Auf dem ersten Bild ist das Material, welches ich bisher zusammengsucht bzw. frisch aus dem Baumarkt geholt habe und die Seitenteile der Kabeltrommel.

Auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild habe ich eine Messingbuchse aus einem Stück Messingblech 1,5mm  und ein Edelstahlrohr als Gleitlager eingepasst. Ich muss noch ein wenig an den Gleitlagern arbeiten, die gehen mir noch etwas zu schwergängig

Auf dem vierten Bild sieht man das Schaufelrad und die grobe Konstruktiion. Das Schaufelrad besteht aus Edelstahlblechen und sind mit den Trommelteilen fest verschraubt. 

Bisherige Kosten:

Die Bleche, das Edelstahlrohr, eine kleine Edelstahlwanne für den Schmutzablauf und das Stück Messingblech, habe ich mir vom Schrotthändler für 10,-EUR

Rohre, Edelstahlschreiben und -Muttern, Aluverstebungen und Kleinteile haben bisher mit 30,-Eur zu Buche geschlagen und die Kabeltrommeln waren ja wie schon gesagt gratis vom Baumarkt. 

Somit bin ich bisher bei einer Summe von 40,-EUR bis jetzt finde ich das sehr überschaubar.

Kommentare und Hinweise sind gern gesehen also los Jungs und Mädels


----------



## Teichlandschaft (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Update

Habe jetzt die Montage des Trommelkörpers fertig und einen ersten Test ohne Filternetz gemacht. Soweit bin ich erstmal zufrieden, die Trommel dreht sich mit 6 bis 7 U/min. Ich denke das ist o.k. so. Jetzt werde ich mir erstmal das Filternetz bestellen habe da in der Bucht 55my gefunden.

Bilder vom momentanen Stand kommen später.

Lg

Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

So hier noch die schnell die Bilder.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
jetzt verstehe ich das ganze ein wenig mehr. Da war ich wohl ein wenig vorlaut am Anfang gewesen . Also hiermit meine ganz offizielle Entschuldigung für die leichtfertige Antwort und Abkanzelung :beten.
Ich werde mit Interesse bei Dir weiter lesen. Mit der Leichtgängigkeit der Lagerung hatte ich anfangs auch so meine Probleme, und habe das über ausreichend Spiel gelöst. Mein Antrieb hatte im "Trockenlauf" eine starke Neigung, die Trommel schief zu ziehen. Verschärft wurde das Problem dadurch, das die nicht angetriebene Seite nicht mehr senkrecht zur Drehachse stand, wodurch die Gleitlagerung klemmte .
Gelöst habe ich das Thema durch ein sehr großes Spiel auf dieser Seite. Mich interessiert also sehr, wie Du das hinbekommst, und wie robust der Antrieb in der Praxis funktioniert (es sammelt sich einiges an Dreck in der Lagerung, und an allen anderen Spalten, aus denen das Wasser läuft - damit verringert sich wiederum das Lagerspiel).
Deine Siebweite hört sich gut an. Mein Sieb ist sogar mit 42 µm angegeben (wobei ich nicht nachgemessen habe, und diese Zahl nicht ganz klar zu definieren ist).


----------



## Teichlandschaft (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Rolf, 

Die Entschuldigung ist nicht nötig. Es war ja nicht beleidigend . Und du hattest die ganze Sache ja einfach nur aus dem falschen Blickwinkel betrachtet. Irren ist menschlich, sagte der Igel und kletterte von der Klobürste. 

Das Problem, welches du beschreibst habe ich leider heute früh auch feststellen müssen. Nach dem nächtlichen Dauertest ist die Trommel seitlich etwas gewandert und hat sich rechts am Gleitlager verklemmt. Das Dn-Rohr ist als Achse einfach zu instabil und verzieht sich durch das Gewicht der Trommel um fast 0,6cm. Aber dafür ist ja so ein Test da und was wäre es denn für ein Prototyp, der schon am Anfang perfekt läuft. 

Jetzt werde ich das ganze Problem anders angehen und das zentrale Rohr aus Edelstahl machen. Da ich schon mit unserem Schrotti telefoniert habe und er ein 100er niro in der richtigen Länge da hat werde ich die ganze Sache jetzt damit bauen. Dadurch löse ich gleich zwei Probleme. Das Niro sollte sich nicht mehr verziehen und der Querschnitt ist auch für eine größere Pumpleistung geeignet. Die Lagerung werde ich wohl auch nochmal überarbeiten irgendwie gefällt mir das noch nicht so wie es im Moment ist.

Also dann weiter geht's 

Gruß heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Leute,

der Besuch bei meinem Schrotti heute war ein Reinfall. Das schöne Edelstahlrohr war leider nicht mehr rund und damit nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Um dem Problem des Verkantens aus dem Wege zu gehen versuche ich jetzt mal einen neuen Ansatz für die Lagerung der Trommel.  Problem bisher war, dass die 50er DN-Rohe nicht stabil genug sind um das Gewicht der Trommel zu tragen. Zumindest nicht an den Verbindungsstücken für Ein- und Auslass.

Ich werde jetzt die 50er Rohre verwerfen und arbeite mit einem 100er Rohr. Die Stabilität des Rohres selber wird aber auch nicht ausreichen um das Gewicht der Trommel auf dauer zu halten, deshalb nutze ich die Rohre nicht mehr als Achse sondern nehme die Trommel als Ganzes als Achse. Die Rohre sind dann feststehend und werden durch die Trommel nicht mehr belastet. Der Schritt zu den 100er Rohren ist das Resultat eurer Hinweise und gibt mir in der Zukunft nur mehr Flexibilität bei der Pumpleistung. 

Die Trommel selber wird über die bereits an der Kabeltrommel vorhandenen Flansche auf je zwei kleinen Rollen gelagert. Gleichzeitig sollten sich die Reibungsverluste gegenüber dem vorher verwendeten Gleitlager verringern. Ich habe mal eine kleine Skizze angehängt vllt ist da besser zu erkennen was ich meine.

Hinweise und Meinugen werden wie immer gern gelesen


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,

faszinierende Idee 

Ich glaube aber das das Gewicht der Trommel mit Wasser für zwei Rollen zu schwer wird, aber versuch macht klug 

LG René
PS __ Hornkraut kommt langsam


----------



## Teichlandschaft (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Renè, 

Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Es gibt Rollen, da stehen ganze Schränke drauf und sie halten das auch. Ausserdem ist die Trommel ja nie voll Wasser. Im Teil mit dem Netz sollte das Wasser ja kaum höher sein als der Wasserspiegel ausserhalb der Trommel und im Schaufelrad war das Wasser ca. 3-4 cm höher beim ersten Test. 

Aber wie du schon sagst Versuch macht klug


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
üblicherweise werden die Lager in TF aus POM gemacht.
Das hat eine gute Gleitfähigkeit und rostet nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn das beste Material (100er Edelstahl-Rohr) fürs "Volk" nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist .
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel davon täglich weggeschmissen wird . Ich hatte einfach Glück mit meinem 60er Rohr, und hätte auch noch was da . Es ist aber grenzwertig für Deinen geplanten Durchfluss . Die andere Erfahrung war die, dass solche Rohre auch nicht sehr maßhaltig sind (meins ist längs geschweisst).
Wie wäre es mit 90 mm PVC? Das gibt es bei Koi-Discount und vielen anderen Anbietern, und ist so stark wie 110er KG. Ich halte das Material noch nicht für perfekt, aber schon mal besser. Das ganz rechte Gleitlager muss auch nicht sehr eng ausgelegt sein. Wenn Du dem etwa 1 mm Spiel gönnst, dann wird es kaum klemmen. Der Wasserstrom durch das Lager erhöht sich freilich, und damit setzt es sich auch leichter zu. Die Drehung der Trommel sollte dem entgegenwirken - hier ist wohl die Praxis gefragt, ob das gut geht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

und mit dem Schaufelrad erreichst Du dann genügend Kraft für das Bewegen des dann schweren TF ?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Ja ich denke schon, ich habe sie Schaufel so groß gemacht, das ca. 3 Liter Wasser in jede Schaufel passen. Da ich sie nicht gerade sondern schräg angeordnet habe, läuft das Wasser auf der Rückseite raus, kurz nachdem die Schaufel den Wasserspiegel verlassen hat. So drücken ca. 5-6 kg in einem Hebel von durchnittlich 35cm auf die Achse. Das reicht locker um den in der Lagerung entstehende Reibung und die paar Gramm Schmodder zu bewegen. Bei meinem ersten Test mit den reibungsintensiven Gleitlagern Marke Eigenbau kam er bei Minimaleinstellung auf 6-7 U/min. Da ich jetzt die Lagerung optimiere, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Trommel sich schneller dreht. Sollte das der Fall sein, werde ich mit zusätzlichen Löchern in der Schaufelseitenwand experimentieren.

Heute habe ich erstmal die Trommelseitenwände an die 100er Rohre angepasst und die Laufflächen für die Walzenlagerung eingebaut. Morgen werde ich die Trommel wieder montieren und ein paar Fotos davon Posten.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Heute habe ich leider nur kurze Zeit "basteln" können. Es gibt ja leider noch andere Verpflichtungen 

Aber soweit bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Ich habe die 100er Rohre eingebaut und die Schmutzfangwanne gebaut und montiert. 

Momentan habe ich etwa 0,1mm Spiel zwischen Rohren und Seitenwände, ich denke das sollte ausreichen, da die Rohre ja nicht mehr belastet werden. Und bisher lässt sich alles sehr leicht bewegen, besser als mit den Gleitlagern am Anfang.

Nun die Fotos.

erstes und zweites Fote zeigen die Schmodderwanne, Ja ihr seht richtig, sie wurde aus einem ehemaligen Mörteleimer (12l) und einem herkömmlichen Waschbeckenabfluss gebaut  Was Besseres ist mir im Moment nicht eingefallen und ich versuche ja die Kosten so nierdrig wie möglich zu halten.

Auf dem dritten und vierten Bild habe ich die Verrohrung dargestellt. Bei vierten Foto ist der innen eingeklebte  Deckel zu sehen, sonst würde ja das eingebrachte Wasser gleich durch die Rohre wieder in den Schmutzbehälter schiessen. 

Bein letzten Foto, naja da ist halt der momentane Stand im Ganzen mal zu sehen.

Die nächsten Tage werde ich mich an die Lagerung machen. Da muss ich mir jetzt erstmal Gedanken machen, wie ich die Rollenlager am IBC befestige.

Lob und Kriitik sowie Ideen gern erwünscht 

bis dann Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

O.K. ich habe vergessen die Fotos hochzuladen, ich brauch wohl Feierabend


----------



## Sternie (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo heiko,

ich befürchte, mit dem Waschbeckenabfluß wirst du nicht viel Freude haben. Da werden sich ganz schnell gröbere Sachen festsetzen und ihn verstopfen.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Christoph,
da hast Du wohl recht. Auch mit einem unbehinderten Abfluß muss ich bei mir von Zeit zu Zeit mal nachspülen, das auch an den Rändern der Schmutzrinne einiges hängen bleibt.
Ich finde die Konstruktion dennoch sehr gelungen, dieses kleine Detail läßt sich ändern. Ist der Abfluß die Befestigung der Schmutzrinne? Ich habe sie bei mir mit der Rohrachse geschraubt, das sollte bei Dir auch gehen (schau mal an den Anfang meines Bau-threads).
Es freut mich, dass die Konstruktion leichtgängig ist. Wie willst Du das Sieb darüber setzen? Wenn ich Deine Bilder richtig sehe, wurden auf die Rundung der Kabeltrommel Alu-U-Profile geschraubt. Da brauchst Du ja noch eine seitliche Abdichtung. Oder willst Du die U-Profile in die "Drehscheiben" bündig einpassen?
Willst Du eine Revisionsöffnung am Sieb vorsehen, um die Schmutzrinne zu reinigen? Die "Schaufeln" brauchen sicher auch in einem größeren Abstand mal eine Pflege. Da macht eine einfache Öffnung weniger Sinn, weil man so nur an einen Teil der Schaufeln kommt. Hast Du da schon eine Idee?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Ja das mit dem Abfluss habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Da ich aber in meinem Sifi bisher nur feines Zeug habe, hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass er ausreichen könnte. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, müsste ich es wohl nochmal umbauen.  Rolf, danke schonmal im vorraus für den Tip, ich Schau mir deine Lösung mal an.

Das Netz wird unter die Profile gelegt, da kommen noch flache Alu-Schienen unter die Profile die habe ich bisher nur noch nicht montiert. An der Revisionsöffnung tüftle ich noch, aber es soll auf jeden Fall eine rein. Die Reinigung der Schaufeln wird sicher etwas schwieriger, da die Trommel aber auf Rollen gelagert wird, kann ich sie jederzeit leicht abnehmen und ich denke, dass man sie dann mit einem __ Wasserschlauch gut ausspülen kann.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

So, es hatte wenig gedauert, aber nun habe ich wieder einiges am Trommler machen können. Das Filtersieb (55my) ist nun endlich verbaut. Ich habe noch ein Gitter zur Stabilisierung eingebaut. Hoffe das funktioniert sowie ich will. Nach einiger Überlegung ist mir nun auch eine passende Idee für die Revisionsklappe gekommen, die werde ich wohl zum WE Bauen und dann sind sie Lager dran. Bilder mache ich die nächsten Tage und stell sie hier mal rein. Das war ein kleines Update vom momentanen Stand der Dinge bis die Tage 

Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

hier sind die versprochenen Fotos.

die Revisionsklappe habe ich auch fast fertig, es muß nur noch das Filtersieb auf der Innenseite der Klappe befestigt und der Rand mit einer Fensterdichtung abgedichtet werden.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
das sieht doch schon echt toll aus . Allein die Dimension ist beeindruckend, und die Ausführung sieht professionell aus . Wenn ich die Details auf den Fotos richtig erkenne, hast Du genietet?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Rolf,

Danke fur das Lob. So groß finde ich den Trommler garnicht . Und da ich mir nun doch noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe (reale 17.000l/h plus die 6.000l/h der alten Pumpe) ist die Wassermenge jetzt fast 4 mal höher als beim ersten Testlauf habe, kann er ruhig etwas größer sein 

Ja, du hast richtig gesehen, die Klappe ist aus ALU und die Teile sind mit Popnieten vernietet. Der Trommler selber wurde aber von mir mit Edelstahlschrauben verschraubt.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## juerg_we (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo heiko,
ich habe mir mal einen trommelfilter für sand zu sieben gebaut,
vieleicht hilft dir die "aufhängung"  für deinen filter
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Danke Jürgen, so in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt und heute etwas gebaut. War ja kein Wetter um draußen etwas zu schaffen. Meine Teiche laufen seit Mittag über vor lauter Regen 

Aber es hat wie immer auch was Positives. Ich habe meine Lagerung entworfen und zum größten Teil fertig. Sollte es morgen bei dem heutigen Wetter bleiben (und das sieht ja im Moment so aus) werde ich das Projekt vllt morgen abend fertig haben und den nächsten Testlauf starten. 

Das Gestell für die Lagerung ist so gebaut, dass es von oben auf den IBC gehängt und befestigt wird. Die Gewindestangen sollten mir eine gewisse Höhenregulierung des Trommlers ermöglichen. Es wird natürlich noch alles lackiert, es soll ja nicht gleich anfangen zu rosten. Aber nun seht selber.


----------



## juerg_we (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

hallo heiko,
du hast doch die lager aussen hin gemacht,warum hast du das mittlere rohr so eng gemacht,wenn du da 5 mm spiel hättest wäre doch besser,hat doch eh keine tragende funktion,oder???
die rollen sind ja nicht unter wasser
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Ja, ich habe nur ca. 0,1mm Spiel am Rohr und die Rollen werden über Wasser sein. Ich will damit verhindern, dass Schmodderwasser aus dem inneren des Trommlers ausläuft und wenn ich den Durchmesser noch größer mache, fehlt mir das an Material an der Laufbruchse. Und die sollte schon so stabil wie möglich sein, da sie ja die ganze Last des Trommlers trägt.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## juerg_we (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
wie siehts aus hast du weitergebaut,funktioniert der trommler???
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Jürgen,

Ja ich habe etwas weiter machen können. Leider zeitbedingt doch nur sehr wenig. Die Trommel und das Gestell sind fertig, Nun werde ich mich (etwas zeit vorausgesetzt) an die Spühlvorrichtung machen. Werde berichten sowie es weitergegangen ist. Im Moment baue ich parallel noch einen XXL-Skimmer. Den werde ich hier auch mal vorstellen sowie fertig ist.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## juerg_we (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,
habe mich auch mal an einem trommelfilter ohne antrieb gewagt und werde ihn bald in betrieb nehmen,
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Habe noch ein paar daten vergessen durchmesser 50cm länge 55 cm 
max wasserstand in der trommel 8-9cm
die rollen haben keinen wasserkontakt,
wenn es mit der wasserkraft nicht funktioniert werde ich einfach oben einen kleinen motor drannbauen der die trommel dann über den anpressduck auf den trommelrand antreibt.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Der sieht auch Super aus. Echt toll gebaut. Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir aufgefallen. Die Schaufelräder musst du in einem anderen Winkel anbringen. Schau dir mal meine Skizze auf der ersten Seite an. Dort ist zwar ein Denkfehler drin. Dreh in Gedanken einfach Wassereinlass und drehrichtung um, dann passt es mit den Schaufelrädern in der Skizze. Mein Ziel war es, dass das Wasser in die eine Schaufel reinläuft und die gegenüberliegende Schaufel (quasi das Gegengewicht) das Wasser früher auslässt.

Aber es freut mich, das sich noch jemand an ein solches Projekt wagt, da kann man von den Erfahrungen gegenseitig profitieren. 

Sag mal, wo hast du die Düsen für die Spühlvorrichtung her?


Gruß Heiko


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Heiko,



> Sag mal, wo hast du die Düsen für die Spühlvorrichtung her?



wie wäre es mit nem ausgedienten Rasensprenger, die haben doch auch solch Düsen drin.

Gruß René


----------



## juerg_we (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo rene,
ging natürlich auch aber wie brauchen einen flachstrahl und der rasensprenger macht ja ein punktstrahl
 hallo heiko
da habe ich die kompletten düsen her  http://www.spritzenteile.de/Duesen/Duesen-Landwirtschaft/Flachstrahlduesen-39/
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo liebe Trommler,

ich muß mal was blödes Fragen, warum macht Ihr den Wasserzulauf in der Trommel? Ich denk es ist schwer zu reinigen. 

Würde man den Zulauf außerhalb anlegen. 

Mal ne schnelle kleine Skizze, wie ich mir das gedacht hätte. Mit den Luftblasen aus dem Sprudler kann man das Sieb reinigen und dem ganzen ein wenig Auftrieb geben.
Per Schaltuhr aufs Mammut schalten und der Dreck fliegt raus. 

Man brächte die Trommel nur von außen reinigen. Nur so ne Frage zum Verständnis, ohne nachbauabsichten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Thomas,
Deine Frage ist nicht schlecht, schließlich könnte man auf diese Weise interessante Konstruktionen entwerfen .
Der haken an der Sache ist, dass auf einem Sieb Dinge hängen bleiben, die nicht hindurchpassen. Und die lassen sich nun mal besser im Gegenstrom entfernen, als sie mit zusätzlichem Druck gegen das Siebgewebe abzuspülen.
Die Spülwassermenge ist ein Thema hinsichtlich der Effektivität eines solchen Filters. Meine "Badewanne" (=Absetzstrecke) vor dem Vorfilter möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
Wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben kann, dann den eines Filtergrabens vor dem Filter (auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole)! Du glaubst gar nicht, wie genial einfache Dinge funktionieren können .


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Rolf,

das mit dem spülen sollte doch gar kein Problem darstellen (währe sogar Vorteilhaft).

Das Rohr mit den Sprühdüsen kann man ja von der anderen Seite oder im Zulauf in die Trommel führen.
Das hätte auch den Vorteil, das Spühlwasser = Frischwasser für den Teich ist. 
Bei der gezeigten Trommel ist das Frischwasser für den Gulli.

Desweiteren kann man den kompletten Wasserzulauf auf die Schaufeln lenken. Somit pumpt man keinen Dreck auf das Sieb. 
Man muß halt nur sehen, das man den Dreck geschickt in eine ruhige Zone ableitet. 
(Was nicht einfach ist...)

Wenn das gelingt, braucht das Sieb ja nichtmal mit dem Grobschmutz in Berührung kommen, was die Reinigungsintervalle vergrößern würde. 

Auf jeden Fall ein interessanten Projekt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Thomas,
danke für die Antwort, so hatte ich Deinen Vorschlag gar nicht verstanden . Ich bin bei einem Vorfilter immer von kurzen Verweilzeiten ausgegangen, damit der "Schmodder" möglichst wenig Zeit hat, sich durch das Sieb zu schmuggeln (bzw. im Wasserkreislauf zu verweilen).
Da das Thema hier ohnehin ein Trommler mit Selbstantrieb ist, ist Deine Anregung wirklich sehr gut ! Für meinen Schacht ist sie zu klein (es sei denn, ich flute ihn total ), doch für viele andere Selbstbauer ist das eine ernsthafte Anregung.
Dein Trofi-Vorschlag wäre eine Art "Sedimentor-Trommel". Bei der notwendigen Größe der Trommel ist damit die Siebgröße fast irrelevant, weil ein Biofilm nicht mechanisch abgereinigt wird, sondern der Schmodder absedimentiert wird. Ich würde Deine Idee als "selbstreinigenden SiFi" verstehen. Nichts für ungut, in diesem Bereich gibt es wenig Ideen, und das ist eine neue.Und sie funktioniert alle mal besser als ein Vortex. Für mich ist Deine Idee neu. Gibt es vor Deinem Post keine ernst zu nehmende "Parallelidee", so hast Du meinen Segen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ohne Antrieb für IBC*

Hallo Rolf,

schön, dass es Dir gefällt. 
Mein Vortex lief auch sch..., war auch zu klein. Aber der Selbstreinigungsgedanke ist immer spannend. Mir ist das saubermachen auch immer auf den Zeiger gegangen. Drum hatte ich auch etliche Mammuts eingebaut, die irgendwas reinigen. 1 Mammut für die Pflanzenfilterbodenreinigung, 1 Mammut zum Schlamm aus dem Vorfilter pusten und 1 Mammut ganz normal für den Teich. So hatte ich bei 30 Watt Leistung den kompletten Teich im Griff. 
Da ich von meiner Frau und meinem Teich getrennt lebe, denke ich die ganzen Rohre sind ausgebaut worden, weil Keiner verstanden hat, warum aus dem Pflanzenfilter noch ein Rohr in den Vorfilter geht. 

Selbstreinigung ist nen schweres Thema und nen Trommler eine gute Möglichkeit dafür, egal welche Variante. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

